# Recovering corrupted PSD file in Photoshop?



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi super knowledged folks @ TPU, I have another matter that I need help with!

So my friend is drawing this poster for a competition, and it took her hours and hours to draw it and it has a bunch of layers. However, today she tried to open up the file on her Macbook and it's corrupted 

So does anyone know how to recover a corrupted PSD file? It doesn't seem to matter what program she uses to open it, the picture is just not showing up. It would be super awesome if she didn't have to re-draw the whole thing, so any help will be much appreciated!

Picture before (small thumbnail)







Picture now


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 21, 2010)

Google is your friend: how to recover a corrupted PSD file

Advanced PSD Repair
ADVANCED PSD REPAIR FAQs
Using Advanced PSD Repair to Recover Damaged Photoshop Images

Photoshop file (PSD) Extract/Recover tool

There has been various results with software recovery tools, if it is damage to much, it is lost.

Goodluck.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, of course Google was the first thing I tried. Didn't find anything that worked so far and was hoping someone has some ideas.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 21, 2010)

Has she tried opening it in XNView?
It has opened a few files for me, that would not open in others.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 22, 2010)

No, I'll tell her to give it a try, thanks Viper.


----------



## jakefirs68 (Jun 2, 2012)

You need to use professional recovery software  
Make use of next one Photoshop Fix Toolbox 
Software restores .psd files any version of Adobe Photoshop.


----------

